# The new Conair Infiniti Hair Designer



## Willa (May 31, 2007)

Somebody tried it?
http://www.conair.com/infiniti-hair-designer-p-372.html

I saw the commercial on tv and it seems to be a good replacement for girls like me who cant handle the brush and hair dryer well... 

Is it worth the 70$???


----------



## Willa (Jun 8, 2007)

Nobody heard of it?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 8, 2007)

it was on the shopping channel a few months ago , i dont think it's worth it , her hair didnt look perfectly straight , it also looked kinda frizzy/dry


----------



## Willa (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks!

Thats what I was thinking... no magic in there


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 8, 2007)

i have something similar called an airstyle by vidal sassoon.

it's ok but i prefer ceramic irons.


----------



## lonelymiss28 (Jun 8, 2007)

we have this and although i think it's good but ceramic iron are much better. i'm only using this once/week because i noticed that my hair is getting frizzy and dry.


----------



## Dani (Jun 9, 2007)

I have this dryer.  It doesn't dry my hair perfectly straight, but it dryes it alot straighter than a round brush and dryer, and it makes it alot easier to flat iron.


----------

